# Sticky  Prepper challenges: #1 Alcohol Stove



## sideKahr

Survival had the idea of challenges on the site, along with photos, etc, that really jazzed me. There are so many things that I understand intellectually, but have no real world experience with. So today I decided to try a build that I've wanted to do for awhile, a simple alcohol stove. We all know we can do this, right? Many of us have. Well, my first attempt has to be rated at a 'partial' success.

View attachment 9791
View attachment 9792
View attachment 9793


It burns. I think I crushed the top down too far, and there is very little capacity inside for alcohol, so it doesn't burn very long. I'll do better next time.

Update:

Not happy with this at all. Tried various fuels. A pile of twigs would produce more heat.

View attachment 9798


----------



## survival

Made this a sticky and changed the title to Prepper challenges: #1 Alcohol Stove.

Remember folks, you don't have to participate, and there is no time frame on these. Also, there is no belittling of others on how they did the challenge.

To "COMPLETE" the challenge, you have to take a simple photo.


----------



## Arklatex

View attachment 9794


Made last summer. Works pretty good! I run everclear through it.


----------



## Dubyagee

Made this one out of those aluminum beer bottles. Thicker walls. Lasted long enough to boil two cups of water and hold it there for a while. Used a drill to make the small holes with a penny to block to fill holes. Scary when it ran out. Would over vapor and shoot flames six to eight inches and flash off.

View attachment 9795

View attachment 9796

View attachment 9797


----------



## GTGallop

I made this one out of an old stainless steel water bottle that the elementary school had in the lost and found at the end of the year. They had probably a hundred of these. I wanted something a little sturdier than a coke can or beer can and I wanted more capacity because I'll likely be cooking for three. If I had it to do over again I would have used TWO bottles and used the ends of the bottle with a little fiber glass inside. But the current version works well and doesn't suck at all.

View attachment 9807
View attachment 9808
View attachment 9809


The penny is for size reference. Yeah - it is a little bigger than most. I haven't measured capacity or timed to see how long to boil water. Was using ever clear and denatured alcohol, but I'd like to try HEET.


----------



## Arklatex

First one I've seen like that Gallop. Pretty neat, did you come up with the design yourself? would like to see instructions.


----------



## tinkerhell

This is the style and method that I followed:






I promise to follow up with my own photos so y'all know I'm not BSing you.


----------



## GTGallop

Same one I did.


----------



## survival

What types of liquid fuel can be used? Lighter fluid? kerosene? Rubbing alcohol? lamp oil? Moonshine? Drinking alcohol? Diesel? (I don't know, that's why I'm asking). 

What proof of drinking alcohol must it be in order to light?

I would figure drinking alcohol would be the most common on a regular camping trip.


----------



## Arklatex

survival said:


> What types of liquid fuel can be used? Lighter fluid? kerosene? Rubbing alcohol? lamp oil? Moonshine? Drinking alcohol? Diesel? (I don't know, that's why I'm asking).
> 
> What proof of drinking alcohol must it be in order to light?
> 
> I would figure drinking alcohol would be the most common on a regular camping trip.


Here is a video I found informative. I still stick with everclear because it is a multi use item

Alcohol Stove Fuel, which is best? Six Alcohol Fu&#8230;:


----------



## Jeffofnc

Thought I'd try something different. Used an empty mink oil can, drilled holes around the lid. Ultimately I couldn't keep it burning so I wound up pulling the lid off and lighting just the bottom. Brought my heavy Al pan of water to a boil in a little over 4 min. Using heat as fuel.


----------



## shoot2live

Arklatex said:


> View attachment 9794
> 
> 
> Made last summer. Works pretty good! I run everclear through it.


 Alcohol abuse!! You must consume 5 shots of Everclear for forgiveness of your sin. Also, before trying the alcohol stove again, you must purchase 10 bottles of rubbing alcohol to burn in future alcohol stoves. What did Everclear do to receive this treatment?
I raise my Jack Daniels to your Everclear. :'(

It is a great challenge, and we are trying it right now.


----------



## GTGallop

Jeffofnc said:


> Thought I'd try something different. Used an empty mink oil can, drilled holes around the lid. Ultimately I couldn't keep it burning so I wound up pulling the lid off and lighting just the bottom. Brought my heavy Al pan of water to a boil in a little over 4 min. Using heat as fuel.


Your design will work with some steel wool or fiberglass inside. It helps wick the fuel up to the top.


----------



## Jeffofnc

Will try! Thanks.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Shoots and I gave this a couple tries. We have more to do to improve function to our liking, but we think we have the basic concept and root function down. Version 1.0 is made from 2 monster cans. We had a split down to the base of our outer can that leaked a bit. Version 2.0 we used 91% rubbing alcohol and built the stove from one single regular sized soda can.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Jakthesoldier said:


> Shoots and I gave this a couple tries. We have more to do to improve function to our liking, but we think we have the basic concept and root function down. Version 1.0 is made from 2 monster cans. We had a split down to the base of our outer can that leaked a bit. Version 2.0 we used 91% rubbing alcohol and built the stove from one single regular sized soda can.


When you try to play your videos it says they are private.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Arklatex said:


> Here is a video I found informative. I still stick with everclear because it is a multi use item
> 
> Alcohol Stove Fuel, which is best? Six Alcohol Fu&#8230;:


I read somewhere that one of the HEET is toxic and one is not.


----------



## Arklatex

Some uses for grain alchohol like everclear. 
Moonshine Why Carry:


----------



## Deebo

sideKahr said:


> Survival had the idea of challenges on the site, along with photos, etc, that really jazzed me. There are so many things that I understand intellectually, but have no real world experience with. So today I decided to try a build that I've wanted to do for awhile, a simple alcohol stove. We all know we can do this, right? Many of us have. Well, my first attempt has to be rated at a 'partial' success.
> 
> View attachment 9791
> View attachment 9792
> View attachment 9793
> 
> 
> It burns. I think I crushed the top down too far, and there is very little capacity inside for alcohol, so it doesn't burn very long. I'll do better next time.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Not happy with this at all. Tried various fuels. A pile of twigs would produce more heat.
> 
> View attachment 9798


Did you cover the three holes in the center after filling?
I have made a few, and, in my experience, your design looks good, with the addition of a quarter, instead of a penny(becouse the holes look slightly larger than a penny would cover. If it's not "jetting", it's not running right. The pressure inside causes you to burn the fumes, not the alcohol. 
And, by spilling a little fuel around the can, it will heat the outside faster, and speed up the jet time. I was scared the first time, hearing it roar and thinking it might blow fuel everywhere.


----------



## tinkerhell

Jeffofnc said:


> Thought I'd try something different. Used an empty mink oil can, drilled holes around the lid. Ultimately I couldn't keep it burning so I wound up pulling the lid off and lighting just the bottom. Brought my heavy Al pan of water to a boil in a little over 4 min. Using heat as fuel.


This style is a good option for fellow preppers that don't like the pressurizing models. Some people have problems getting them to pressurized when sitting on snow or ice. Never placing them on snow or ice is another good option.


----------



## sideKahr

Now I'm cooking with gas! I wasn't happy with my first attempt at making a penny alcohol stove. So I tried a few modifications.

1. Sealed the seam between the two halves with JB Weld. (I think I was losing pressure, I saw a little fuel leaking there)
2. Drilled an additional 8 jets.
3. Used a penny to cover the fill holes.

I know, that's why they call it a penny stove, but I forgot to put the penny over the holes. So I've gone from this:

View attachment 9827


To this:

View attachment 9828


I have some ideas on making a bigger one that will hold a larger pot more securely.


----------



## Deebo

Awesome, good job. 
The possibilities are endless. 
Right now, I'm tinkering with a sterno type can, with the screw on lid, from the dollar tree. Having problems with the rubber seal inside, but I'll figure it out. 
Don't you just love that jet sound?


----------



## Prepared One

Wait a minute! Your supposed to put the alcohol in the stove? That's why mine won't work!


----------



## GTGallop

Anyone up for this one? Before I put that much work into it, I'd like to see a side by side with a traditional one and see if it is all that much better.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I made one not long ago and I used methyl hydrate. Burns clean hot and one ounce boils 2 cups of water. They work great but are fuel hogs but they work - and I have used it outdoors and it was more reliable than my msr stove. So it went back.


----------



## Anthonyx

I bought a Swedish army mess kit with a stove like that.

My usual stove is a tuna can with some veg oil in the bottom and some pine needles - it outperformed the army stove.

Mr. Wetblanket


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Made one out of pop cans and it will roiling boil water for a few minutes before going out! 2 cups or 500ml.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

TacticalCanuck said:


> Made one out of pop cans and it will roiling boil water for a few minutes before going out! 2 cups or 500ml.


Bump, good post!!


----------



## TGus

survival said:


> What types of liquid fuel can be used? Lighter fluid? kerosene? Rubbing alcohol? lamp oil? Moonshine? Drinking alcohol? Diesel? (I don't know, that's why I'm asking).
> 
> What proof of drinking alcohol must it be in order to light?
> 
> I would figure drinking alcohol would be the most common on a regular camping trip.


Alcohols

Price and availability are usually a bigger factor than energy density. 100% Isopropyl is hard to find, and expensive. The 70-90% stuff you find in the first aid aisle burns sooty. Ethanol is "the drinking alcohol", so the pure stuff is expensive, and hard to find in some places.

The 2 easiest choices are usually Denatured Alcohol and Methanol. Denatured Alcohol is an Ethanol/Methanol blend (usually 90/10) that is cheap, and available by the gallon at any hardware store. Methanol is the lowest energy density, but is relatively cheap and widely available. Almost every gas station sells it as "Gas Line Antifreeze", in the yellow HEET brand bottle.

Methanol is the best. HEET in the yellow bottle can be found anywhere and burns hot and clean.

Denatured Alcohol is second best. It burns almost as hot and not as clean, but is a bit cheaper. It can be a bit harder to find.

Stay away from Isopropyl unless is is your only option. It may be cheap, but is not as hot, and leaves a ton of soot.


----------



## Coastie dad

Oh thank God! Been waiting for your insightful thoughts for almost 3 years...

View attachment 67866


----------



## TGus

Coastie dad said:


> Oh thank God! Been waiting for your insightful thoughts for almost 3 years...


I hope the wait was worth it,

-but I suspect not.


----------



## Murdock67

I got a rocket stove. My yard makes the fuel for it. Twigs, branches and stuff.


----------



## SOCOM42

prepared one said:


> wait a minute! Your supposed to put the alcohol in the stove? That's why mine won't work!


stop drinking it!!!!!!


----------

